# Dao găm đi phượt



## sieutocviet4 (23/2/21)

Dao đi phượt – 1 dụng cụ chỉ nghe qua cái tên là ta đã biết chúng được dùng khi nào. 
Khi bạn khi dã ngoại, cắm trại, đi phượt hay leo núi băng rừng đều nên sắm theo 1 con dao đi phượt khi cần thiết. 
Tuy nhiên không giống như các loại dao thường mà bạn có thể kiếm được ở bất cứ đâu, 
chỉ có dao đi phượt mới hỗ trợ được những tiêu chí cần kíp nhất cho chuyến đi dã ngoại xa mà thôi. 
Vậy những yếu tố đó là gì, bạn không cần phải đi đâu xa vì chúng tôi sẽ tham khảo ngay bây giờ thôi.






Vậy dao dành riêng cho phượt có gì đặc biệt?
Tầm quan trọng của dao đi phượt trong những tình huống sinh tồn



    Gọt củi để đốt lửa trại, đuổi thú hoang.
    Thái, xắt thực phẩm.
    Công cụ bén nhiệt trong lúc nguy cấp.
    Công cụ tự vệ nhỏ, gọn, nhẹ nhưng hữu ích.
    Sơ cứu vết thương trong trường hợp khẩn cấp
    Đào hang, hốc cây nấp chờ sự giúp đỡ.


Sơ bộ về cấu tạo của dao đi phượt






Lưỡi và cán dao là 2 bộ phận mà người sử dụng thường gọi để phân biệt bộ phận dao, thực chất chúng lại được chia thành 3 phần cụ thể: 
tang, chuôi dao và lưỡi dao. Các bộ phận này được sản xuất theo kết cấu phối hợp với nhau, tất cả cùng nhau mới tạo nên được 1 chiếc dao đi phượt chỉn chu, 
song song đó còn có các chi tiết nhỏ nhưng cũng phần nào hỗ trợ cho sản phẩm càng thêm tinh tế. 
Có thể nói mỗi bộ phận trên dao đi phượt đều có tính quan trọng và điều chuẩn xác.



Chất liệu đặc trưng của lưỡi dao phượt
Chất liệu lưỡi dao đi phượt






Chất liệu của lưỡi dao đi phượt? Độ bền bỉ cứng rắn, độ bén? Độ chống rỉ sét bao lâu? Những câu hỏi chung này là nỗi băn khoăn của nhiều người khi lựa chọn dao. 
Là bộ phận ứng dụng chính, khi mua dao bạn hãy kiểm tra lưỡi dao thật kĩ càng nhất có thể, lựa chọn phù hợp theo điều kiện sử dụng của bản thân.


Chất liệu cán dao đi phượt


+ Cán gỗ: cán gỗ luôn là sự uy tiên hàng đầu cho các khách hàng ưa chuộng sự thẩm mỹ tinh tế, tuy nhiên bạn nên tránh xa chúng khỏi ẩm ướt.
+ Cao su: cán cao su đã khác phục điểm yếu của cán gỗ là chống ẩm, song vấn giữ được nét thẩm mỹ và chắc chắn chỉ trừ việc độ bền sẽ bị giảm lại.
+ Kim loại: nhôm hợp kim, thép là kim loại cùng làm cán dao thông dụng nhất. 
Mặc dù rất bền chắc nhưng chúng không được ưa chuộng như 2 loại trên bởi có trọng lượng nặng, trơn trượt.


----------

